# Colour Craft Fraud



## iaisha26 (Jul 22, 2009)

I visited MAC's face bookpage and saw something that I coudn't believe. In the backstage photos of the Colour Craft shoot...a Ben Nye palette. 

I had a feeling that the colours from the collection weren't used on the model because they were so vibrant, but I thought maybe they used chormacakes or paint sticks to create the pormo looks. 

I know that companies use products from other compaines all the time in their ads, but when you're a cosmetic company advertising cosmetics, shouldn't you use your products? 

Colour Craft is may favorite MAC collection to date, from an editorial stand point. The colors are beautiful and the model is stunning. 

What's your thoughts?

**Sorry if this is posted in the incorrect forum.


----------



## cazgh (Jul 22, 2009)

I had been umming and ahhing about buying the palette but seeing it on the MAC backstage promo thingy convinced me to go and get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It is a ridiculous price in the UK - it was actually cheaper for me to buy it from Bubba Sikes in the US but I finally went for a UK shop so that I could have it the next day...

I think its very brave of MAC to admit to using someone else's products in such a promotional tool.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah this topic was posted with pictures and discussed in the Colour Craft  discussion thread over a week ago ...that they used Ben Nye for the Promo pictures....


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 22, 2009)

There promo pics for the collection they should use the actual products that are going to be in the collection, not throw people off. After this it makes me think how many times Mac has done this. When i saw the promo pics like 6 or 7 months ago i thought the colors where so nice and vibrant and then when i saw the actual product pics it was a huge let down. Maybe im making a to big of a deal of it lol. But none the less a huge let down on mac's part.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 22, 2009)

well, no matter what products are used, promo pics are enhanced...i.e. photoshopped!  Levels are tweaked, imperfections are cloned out and mistakes are cleaned up! And not just makeup anything!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_well, no matter what products are used, promo pics are enhanced...i.e. photoshopped! Levels are tweaked, imperfections are cloned out and mistakes are cleaned up! And not just makeup anything!!_

 
Absolutely! I have yet to find a MAC product that makes my face look poreless after all. All of the promo pictures are half-faked with photoshop anyway, so I see no problem with MAC using a product from another company. Besides, MAC doesn't have a product that is anything like the Ben Nye palette.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 22, 2009)

this was already discussed, use the search engine people. Ben Nye is stage makeup and besides the colours being crazy pigmented that's prolly why they used it


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 22, 2009)

Meh, I'm over it...


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2009)

at first i was shocked that they let those pictures leak out but now i'm not so bothered. i think alot of companies mix and match like that.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 22, 2009)

This is not uncommon for other cosmetic brands to do as well. I worked for Lancome, and trust that alot of the stuff in the add weren't our actual products.  For example, Lancome doesn't sell false lashes, in their Mascara ads, the models are definetly using falsies and not the mascara alone. It happens quite a lot.
Like Tish said, its been discussed before. Also depending on what artist does the work, they choose what to use as well. We've had Kabuki do stuff for our promos, they do use MAC but Im sure they use their own kit too to deliver results.


----------



## celestia (Jul 22, 2009)

Using a range of products to create one look shouldn't phase anyone. If there are no credits to BN, then yea i'd be a little worried.

BN still does not compare to MAC in terms of range and audience. A photo with another company brand in the background would just serve to me as some reminder that they acknowledge other brands... as all MUAs should. I would not trust any MUA who tells me everything I want is available from one brand... not in this day and age D: 

I guess it doesn't phase me so much, but if MAC were going this route- they should get rid of MAC prep & prime and shove UDPP or TSFI in the background too XD


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 23, 2009)

Is that what you're referring to?


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 23, 2009)

^^ Yep, that's the pic that has started the discussions


----------



## MissResha (Jul 23, 2009)

i LOVE that BN palette


----------



## user79 (Jul 23, 2009)

I thought the promo shots were horrible - actually, most of MAC's recent promo shots have been awful. I've seen better makeup from amateurs online. This latest BN fraud is just another proof that MAC is going downhill - and not just slightly, but a nosedive.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 23, 2009)

I disagree with this, technology has allowed us to see more and therefore expect more. Now things are in HD and promos are distributed electronically, therefore we are better able to scrutinize.

In my time working as a model talking to more seasoned people in the industry, the first thing I was taught was that from 5-500 dollars, the cosmetic will get the job done if you know what you are doing! I remember talking to an artist who did maybelline promos, who said she used black opal on the models...its idealistic to think that the products used in photo shoots will be exclusive to the company that is using the shot in their ads. Its like expecting that Michael Jordan ONLY drinks Gatorade!

As a graphic artist, I have done plenty work for cosmetic companies, and I can tell you, half of them have no clue what makeup or hair products the models used, because they had no input in the photoshoots-their only interest is that she looks pretty and works with the theme. Its just marketing, people. Its unfortunate that the palette was photographed, because really it should have been anticpated that people would have raised eyebrows...but its no reason to say MAC is no longer delivering a high quality product.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jul 23, 2009)

Half the time when you see a model or celeb on the cover of a magazine and they credit certain products or they say "to recreate so-and-so's look use these" most of the time those products weren't even the ones used on the cover subject. Doesn't mean those products being promoted are inferior,it just means the MUA used what they preferred to create the cover look and the magazine was giving the plug to dupes that help pay their advertising income.  MAC doesn't have as big an advertising budget as say, Lancome or Cover Girl, so the MUA may have actually used MAC, but the company with more advertising dollars will get the actual nod.

I remember reading the book "Model" way back and there was a part where the author was covering a Cindy Crawford photo shoot. Cindy was under contract with Revlon at the time and the author noted that even though the MUA was technically supposed to used only Revlon on Cindy, she used a Chanel lipgloss on her.

So I don't know where I was going with this, but I certainly don't think its a sign MAC is going downhill. I think this is something done by most if not all cosmetic lines at one time or another.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 23, 2009)

Agreed...Mac pretty much operates from word of mouth. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NernersHuman* 

 
_Half the time when you see a model or celeb on the cover of a magazine and they credit certain products or they say "to recreate so-and-so's look use these" most of the time those products weren't even the ones used on the cover subject. Doesn't mean those products being promoted are inferior,it just means the MUA used what they preferred to create the cover look and the magazine was giving the plug to dupes that help pay their advertising income. MAC doesn't have as big an advertising budget as say, Lancome or Cover Girl, so the MUA may have actually used MAC, but the company with more advertising dollars will get the actual nod.

I remember reading the book "Model" way back and there was a part where the author was covering a Cindy Crawford photo shoot. Cindy was under contract with Revlon at the time and the author noted that even though the MUA was technically supposed to used only Revlon on Cindy, she used a Chanel lipgloss on her.

So I don't know where I was going with this, but I certainly don't think its a sign MAC is going downhill. I think this is something done by most if not all cosmetic lines at one time or another._


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 23, 2009)

All in all, I love the pictures I believe the model is stunning! Thanks for sharing you guys!!!!


----------



## user79 (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I disagree with this, technology has allowed us to see more and therefore expect more. Now things are in HD and promos are distributed electronically, therefore we are better able to scrutinize.

In my time working as a model talking to more seasoned people in the industry, the first thing I was taught was that from 5-500 dollars, the cosmetic will get the job done if you know what you are doing! I remember talking to an artist who did maybelline promos, who said she used black opal on the models...its idealistic to think that the products used in photo shoots will be exclusive to the company that is using the shot in their ads. Its like expecting that Michael Jordan ONLY drinks Gatorade!

As a graphic artist, I have done plenty work for cosmetic companies, and I can tell you, half of them have no clue what makeup or hair products the models used, because they had no input in the photoshoots-their only interest is that she looks pretty and works with the theme. Its just marketing, people. Its unfortunate that the palette was photographed, because really it should have been anticpated that people would have raised eyebrows...but its no reason to say MAC is no longer delivering a high quality product._

 
I disagree. Obviously the MUA realized he was not able to achieve the same look and strong colors using the actual CC collection by mac so s/he had to use another (cheaper but better pigmented) product. I realize this prob happens often on photoshoots but it also proves that mac is sometimes not pigmented enough to actually replicate mac looks - to me this speaks volumes about the decline of the overall line, and seeing the CC in person confirms that. Mac is no longer a pro line, their products are often un-usable in photoshoot situations, and the CC collection quality was crap tbh. No pigmentation to speak of. Especially on facecharts that are put on the mac website, I'm sure they subbed in mac colors for this look, but it's pathetic when the actual picture was not made with mac products.

And yeah, the promo shoot makeups for their recent collections - pitiful. Compare mac's promo shoots with the promo shoots from a new and less known line Illamasqua for example, or from MUFE or Nars. I mean, honestly - I can't even take their photoshoots seriously anymore. Like I've said I've seen better artistic makeup from amateurs in beauty forums such as this one or elsewhere.

I have a love/hate relationship with mac - adore some of their products but absolutely hate their recent collections, the lacking quality, the gimmicky packaging and media hype surrounding the brand, and the utter loyalty that many people have to the brand even though the quality is just not there anymore.


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I disagree. Obviously the MUA realized he was not able to achieve the same look and strong colors using the actual CC collection by mac so s/he had to use another (cheaper but better pigmented) product. I realize this prob happens often on photoshoots but it also proves that mac is sometimes not pigmented enough to actually replicate mac looks - to me this speaks volumes about the decline of the overall line, and seeing the CC in person confirms that. Mac is no longer a pro line, their products are often un-usable in photoshoot situations, and the CC collection quality was crap tbh. No pigmentation to speak of. Especially on facecharts that are put on the mac website, I'm sure they subbed in mac colors for this look, but it's pathetic when the actual picture was not made with mac products.

And yeah, the promo shoot makeups for their recent collections - pitiful. Compare mac's promo shoots with the promo shoots from a new and less known line Illamasqua for example, or from MUFE or Nars. I mean, honestly - I can't even take their photoshoots seriously anymore. Like I've said I've seen better artistic makeup from amateurs in beauty forums such as this one or elsewhere.

I have a love/hate relationship with mac - adore some of their products but absolutely hate their recent collections, the lacking quality, the gimmicky packaging and media hype surrounding the brand, and the utter loyalty that many people have to the brand even though the quality is just not there anymore._

 
Agreed. I'm not impressed with these promo images. It was clearly not created by anything from this collection- I could have told you that the first time I saw it- but the fact that they couldn't pull it off with their own products, which are touted for stage, print, etc, that is a little disappointing. 

As a consumer, I love MAC, and I am satisfied with the results it gives me. As an artist, I can also say that I think MAC's product is satisfactory. Which is why I don't understand why they didn't take pride in their own brand and use it on this shoot.


----------



## NernersHuman (Jul 23, 2009)

I will say that I think that for the most part the MES arent their strongest area. I think they are much stronger with MSF's and that's probably what they should have stuck with. IMO, the shadows were just overkill.  I'd imagine the MUA wasn't satisfied with the payoff and used the Ben Nye for extra oomph.

And with the new lines like Illamasqua, who's to say that 10 years down the road if they blow up enough to attain the same status as MAC, that the quality of some of their products won't go down?  Right now they are able to devote the time to perfect the small line they have and that's fantastic, but as more revenue floods in and demand increases for them to keep up with different cosmetic trends (i.e, "why don't YOU have a mineralized foundation?") they might have more hit or miss products come out.  Especially if they ever ended up getting bought by one of the Estee Lauder's of the world.

Just shows that the bigger you become, the less likely it is you will be able to satisfy everyone.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 23, 2009)

They take photos for collections months if not years in advance. Who knows if the collection was even completed or what? Maybe the collection was inspired by this photo, we will never even know if the artists had the collection to their disposal when this was photographed.

I think it's a stunning photo and I don't care what products were used. I work for MAC, but I don't always use MAC. I think it's one of the best collection photos, even though it doesn't really relate to the collection itself. Also none of us were there, we don't know what was specifically put on the model. Maybe the green is Ben Nye but the pink is MAC, or NARS, or who knows? We will never know what's MAC and what's something else. The important thing is most, if not all is dupeable with MAC (though certainly not with Colour Craft itself).

The facechart that was made to simulate the actual photo lists Fresh Green Mix and Passionate eye shadows. Those seem pigmented enough to achieve the displayer look to me.

I also think it's important to understand that it's unrealistic to go to any one brand of cosmetics. It's like hair or even food. You like some things of one brand, and like others of another. Even though it's hard to swallow that a brand itself won't always look to it's own products, it does happen. I work for MAC as a retail artist and you can't expect me to ALWAYS wear MAC every time I'm at counter.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 23, 2009)

I think it's quite brave to show another brand in their backstage photos because it may help some people who buy only MAC realise that MAC is not the be all and end all.  However, having said that, it may push people away from MAC not because MAC are showing that you can use other products as well but because people may feel defrauded by MAC in that if they are using Ben Nye for their promo shots which advertise MAC makeup, why should people buy something which isn't being advertised. 

Nobody can say for sure how much of the makeup applied to the faces of the models was actually MAC or Ben Nye.

I don't wish to end on a downer but I will say that I was surprised by some of the photos which showed what the makeup artists actually did and then how it was embellished on photoshop.  I'm no makeup professional but I feel that as MissChevious said, a lot of non profs could do that as I personally didn't see much blending or anything going on in the photos, it just seemed like clear dabbing colours on.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 23, 2009)

OK peeps, here's the deal.  

MAC works with not only in-house artists, but independent artists as well when shooting their promos.  Whilst an independent artist may have products other than MAC in their kit, for example a Ben Nye palette, they will only use MAC product when working on MAC promos.  All MAC promos are shot with 100% MAC products.  

Were the products in the Colour Craft promo image all from Colour Craft?  Maybe not. Perhaps some were MAC pro or from the regular line, but they were MAC none the less.   There are more than enough products in the regular and pro MAC lines to give countless possibilities.   In the case of the Colour Craft promo, they give us a face chart, so we can clearly see that it was MAC.  

As someone else mentioned, with any photo shoot/media there are after shot touch-ups and effects added.  That can affect the colour, as well.

The Colour Craft promo was shot with 100% MAC.  Hope that clears things up.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_*I have a love/hate relationship with mac - adore some of their products but absolutely hate their recent collections, the lacking quality, the gimmicky packaging and media hype surrounding the brand, and the utter loyalty that many people have to the brand even though the quality is just not there anymore*._

 
Well said hunny, I remember reading a thread in here about other people disliking MAC, and MAC lovers getting 'offended' and that's the reason in a nut shell^^
With that being said, I love MAC but I think its sad that there are people who I like to think of as MAC whore ( not MAC whore the forum's moderator lol) who use everything MAC and swear by it. 

I'm loving the pigmentation of Ben Nye, I need to get me one of their eyeshadows


----------



## user79 (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_
The Colour Craft promo was shot with 100% MAC.  Hope that clears things up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmmm....but how would any know that though? I doubt MAC would admit that Ben Nye was used. And judging from the pictures prior to editing, the shadows on the model and the paper facechart look _exactly _like the ones from the Ben Nye Lumier palette - I have that palette and I could probably name each color from the palette that was used. I'm sure they probably thew in some MAC products as well but I'm certain some of those colors were from that BN palette. That palette is amazing because it really is a matter of "what you see is what you get" once applied, so I'm not surprised they used it to create a colorful look. It just bothers me that the promo image could never be replicated in a million years using the products from the collection that it is advertising - it's false advertising. (And I'm not talking about post-photoshopping.)

Anyway it doesn't really matter I guess, but I stand by my own personal opinion that MAC quality is nowhere near professional in most of their recent collections, and that their promo pictures are sub-par when compared to other brands. BTW I don't mind the photo shopping, _all _printed images are edited these days, that goes without saying.

Why anyone would go to the trouble of using an expensive MAC mineral eyeshadow, having to use Fix+ with it and a base, and applying 10 layers to even get a decent color payoff, when you can buy a Ben Nye lumiere shadow for $8 and get amazing pigmentation in one stroke without a base is beyond me....hehhehehe....


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 23, 2009)

^^^correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't ben nye theatre makeup?  do they carry regular makeup?  obviously you'll get more colour payoff with fewer layers using theatre makeup than you would with a more everyday makeup, which is what most of mac's products are.  yes, mac did start as runway/photoshoot makeup, but most of it has moved into a more mainstream makeup product, with a few items (such as chromacakes, paint sticks, and other pro products) formulated for more professional use.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 23, 2009)

yeppie Erine Ben Nye is 100% stage makeup
I heard way back when that MAC was as well, I'm not sure if that's even true.
Isn't Kryolan (spelling?) also stage makeup? Because I see people using it like it's everday m.u as well


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 23, 2009)

^^^mac started out that way.  that's why there are different types of stores that carry different products.  everything you see at counters and stores is more everyday makeup.  its formulated for everyday wear, but still has properties of the original stage makeup (colour payoff, wearability, etc.).  but then there's the stuff that pro stores carry (paint sticks, gloss, lip mixes, chromacakes, pigments, chromalines, etc.) that is still basically theatre/runway makeup, but can still be worn by "regular" people.  granted, a soccer mom isn't gonna wear basic red pigment on her eyes, but many people on here wear it, along with it being used in photoshoots.

if mac did use ben nye in the promo image, they should'nt have said what they used was mac.  but then again, they aren't gonna list that that's what they used, instead they just showed a picture of it. 

i think they should've just used products/colours from the pro line and listed those.  we recommend pro products to customers all the time at my counter, so the product is still talked about/bought/used by us non-pro artists and customers alike.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Mac is no longer a pro line, their products are often un-usable in photoshoot situations, and the CC collection quality was crap tbh. No pigmentation to speak of. Especially on facecharts that are put on the mac website, I'm sure they subbed in mac colors for this look, but it's pathetic when the actual picture was not made with mac products.

And yeah, the promo shoot makeups for their recent collections - pitiful. Compare mac's promo shoots with the promo shoots from a new and less known line Illamasqua for example, or from MUFE or Nars. I mean, honestly - I can't even take their photoshoots seriously anymore. Like I've said I've seen better artistic makeup from amateurs in beauty forums such as this one or elsewhere._

 
Actually, MAC is still a pro line. A lot of professionals still use MAC product, its one of the only brands who extend the discount to Hair stylist, Nail techs, models and photographers. I mean, some people who aren't true pro's have been able to get the discount (which I hope they're able to create a better system for applying) and while some people say "Oh why pay for a discount" well, its also a brand that offers master classes, pro to pro events and has a site that facilitates ordering with your discount.

I feel like this sound very MM talk. MAC is not the only brand out there, and Im sure everyone is aware of that, there are very good brands in competition. But I would truly love to see people who have a pro card now apply for one for Shu Uemura, or MUFE. Because unless you are a published or represented artist, you wont get. 

I use MAC and a few other brands in my kit when I do shoots and special events, Im sure a decent photographer will get great shots. I always tell people that most foundations w/ Titanium Dioxide will do the "flash back" effect on a handheld cam, but if you're a professional photographer, its not a problem.

I honestly knew they didn't use CC for the promo, just by the looks of it. But having worked at Pro, I could pin point colors that are a true match. Atlantic Blue, Orange, Sky Blue, Passionate, and the yellow is hard to tell but it can be Chrome or Canary yellow, maybe even Bright Sunshine. They might have actually used Ben Nye, who knows, Ill ask my trainer and hope for the truth.

I don't want to single you out Julia, I only quoted you because I've seen alot of "quality gone down" or "no longer pro" well yes, the demand of MAC is so great, they do mass production, and they do adjust things for supply and demand, and look for diferent natural resources. Its the number one cosmetic brand, no longer the little backstage brand it once was. The future collections look more promising.

P.S Face charts are done w/ MAC product. Artist in different counters/stores send their charts in and then corporate picks out the ones that they feel fit the collection best. They get credited for their work in our Update book. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and Im totally cool w/ opposing ones, just thought I'd chirp mine in


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Hmmmm....but how would any know that though? I doubt MAC would admit that Ben Nye was used. ....._

 
I can tell you with 100% certainty that this promo was shot with MAC.  I can't go in to details, but I'll just leave it at that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_.....Why anyone would go to the trouble of using an expensive MAC mineral eyeshadow, having to use Fix+ with it and a base, and applying 10 layers to even get a decent color payoff, when you can buy a Ben Nye lumiere shadow for $8 and get amazing pigmentation in one stroke without a base is beyond me....hehhehehe.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They do it on principal.  MAC is their brand and that is what they use.  Really, I don't see tweaking the colours with Fix+ or Mixing Medium as that big of a deal.  It's what artists do.  They manipulate colour and their medium (in this case MAC) to acheive the statement they want to make.  

As far as the cost, MAC can afford to sacrifice a few Mineral ES and other products to acheive the perfect look for a promo that represents them and a specific collection.  That expense is infinitesimal in the big picture.  The Colour Craft promo look probably contains about $40 worth of product at cost (if that).  That's nothing.  That's an adverstising expense.  Business 101, really.

On a general note and not directed at the above quotes....

I know a couple of blogs got wind of the Ben Nye palette and are looking to make it as scandalous as possible, but really, it isn't.  

Look at it this way:  I mentioned that MAC uses in-house and independent artists.  Obviously independent artists have items other than MAC in their kit.  Would you rather MAC make independent artists empty their kits of all non-MAC products before they come to a shoot?  That's a little totalitarian and over the top, IMO.  I'm glad MAC doesn't do that.   I think most of you would find that quite unpalatable.  I would rather the artistry wasn't mixed with a heavy dose of Orwellian tactics.

I love MAC, but when I have seen reason to question a decision or practice of theirs, I have done so.  You should never blindly worship anything.  I can tell you though, in this case, the whole Ben Nye drama is unfounded.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 24, 2009)

I just can't beleive ppl are blowing this way out of proportion, I've also seen it in other blogs. Can't we all just get the eff over it? MAC isn't end all be all, and neither is Ben Nye.
Bloody hell.


----------



## user79 (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_^^^correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't ben nye theatre makeup?  do they carry regular makeup?  obviously you'll get more colour payoff with fewer layers using theatre makeup than you would with a more everyday makeup, which is what most of mac's products are.  yes, mac did start as runway/photoshoot makeup, but most of it has moved into a more mainstream makeup product, with a few items (such as chromacakes, paint sticks, and other pro products) formulated for more professional use.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_yeppie Erine Ben Nye is 100% stage makeup
I heard way back when that MAC was as well, I'm not sure if that's even true.
Isn't Kryolan (spelling?) also stage makeup? Because I see people using it like it's everday m.u as well_

 
People always say that but honestly, there's no reason why you can't use Ben Nye or Kryolan for everyday makeup for a "normal" person, just going to work, etc. I don't see why end consumers should have to settle with less pigmented eyeshadows just because they're not being used in a professional setting? Both lines make a huge variety of products, everything from special fx gels and latex to fake blood, to normal foundations, lipsticks and eyeshadows. They aren't a highly commercialized line, they don't invest tons of money on advertising, promotional shoots and retail stores, which is why they are able to keep the cost down. They deliver fantastic products at bargain prices, which is why many professional MUAs use them. But that doesn't mean they are only suitable to theater - both lines are used extensively in film, TV, and even produce products for other lines. They just aren't as accessible to end consumers which is why they aren't as popular, but I use many Ben Nye matte eyeshadows for everyday wear and they are so inexpensive and just as good as the MAC Matte e/s for example.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Obviously independent artists have items other than MAC in their kit.  Would you rather MAC make independent artists empty their kits of all non-MAC products before they come to a shoot?  That's a little totalitarian and over the top, IMO.  I'm glad MAC doesn't do that.   I think most of you would find that quite unpalatable.  I would rather the artistry wasn't mixed with a heavy dose of Orwellian tactics._

 
Oh I agree, and that's totally fine. I don't expect an artist working for MAC or on a promo shoot to only have MAC exclusive in his or her kit. But one should think that the brand has enough integrity to use the products from the collection to shoots the specific promotional image for that collection. If the artist doesn't have the products, you would think that MAC would provide them for the photoshoot at least. The CC collection was probably not used because the artist realized he or she would never be able to achieve that kind of color payoff with them. BTW, I'm not talking about MAC Artists only wearing MAC in retail locations, I'm talking specifically for this CC photoshoot. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I just can't beleive ppl are blowing this way out of proportion, I've also seen it in other blogs. Can't we all just get the eff over it? MAC isn't end all be all, and neither is Ben Nye.
Bloody hell._

 
It's just a discussion on a topic that interests people - there are many other threads you can read on here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Don't get me wrong, I still use and like many MAC products - but I don't agree that other products should be used on a promotional photoshoot that is supposed to be selling a particular collection, that's all.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_......Oh I agree, and that's totally fine. I don't expect an artist working for MAC or on a promo shoot to only have MAC exclusive in his or her kit. But one should think that the brand has enough integrity to use the products from the collection to shoots the specific promotional image for that collection. If the artist doesn't have the products, you would think that MAC would provide them for the photoshoot at least. The CC collection was probably not used because the artist realized he or she would never be able to achieve that kind of color payoff with them. BTW, I'm not talking about MAC Artists only wearing MAC in retail locations, I'm talking specifically for this CC photoshoot. ....l._

 
They did use MAC, though.  MAC does provide the product.  You can easily acheive that kind of colour payoff with MAC items.  I have done some really vibrant stuff with MAC.  It's all in there.  If they had an artist who came in to the shoot and said, "I can't do it.  I can't make it vibrant enough using just MAC."  I would like to think they would have a good laugh and send that artist packing.  

********

Here's the look: 

*Eyes*
Use 222 Blending Brush to highlight under the left brow with Passionate Eye Shadow.  Blend Fresh Green Mix Mineralize Eye Shadow (solid shade) through the inner and centre of eyelid with 252 Large Shader Brush. Use Smolder Eye Kohl to intensify the waterline, and follow with Rapidblack Penultimate Eye Liner on both upper and lower lashline. Use 219 Pencil Brush to blend Passionate Eye Shadow under lower lashline, diffusing the line outward for an airbrushed effect.

Begin design on the left eye by using 242 Shader Brush to shade a circle of Natural Flare Mineralize Eye Shadow at the browbone. Switch to 219 Pencil Brush to shade a circle of Fashion Patch Mineralize Eye Shadow at the temple. Switch to a clean 242 Shader Brush to shade a circle of Deep Truth Eye Shadow on the eyelid. Follow by using Rapidblack Penultimate Eye Liner to outline all circle shapes with a delicate black line. Begin design on the right eye by using 219 Pencil Brush to shade a circle of Passionate Eye Shadow at
the browbone. Use 242 Shader Brush to shade a circle at the temple with Natural Flare Mineralize Eye Shadow. Switch to the previous 242 Shader Brush used to apply Deep Truth Eye Shadow on the left eye, and shade a circle at the crease to complete the right eye. Follow by using Rapidblack Penultimate Eye Liner to outline all circle shapes on the right eye with a delicate black line. Apply a generous coat of Zoomblack Zoom Lash Mascara on both upper and lower lashes.


*Lips*
Use Beet Lip Pencil to define lips before shading Lipstick in Trimming Talk along the outer
edge. Highlight the centre of the lip with Lipglass in Miss Marble and Melon Pigment.

*********

I have every single one of the items used in the above CC look.  After swatching them on my hand, I can easily see them as photographed in the CC look.  I just don't see why some think that this is such a stretch.  It's pretty cut and dry if you ask me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, a lot of you are judging by the intensity of the colour in the  behind the scenes photos.  Whilst they haven't been airbrushed/softened, etc, they may have enriched the colours and saturation.

I agree about Ben Nye, btw, they are a great line.  

Off topic: My personal feelings on "stage" lines, etc:  I don't care to categorize makeup brands by "stage makeup" or "everyday makeup".   I hate it when lines are pigeonholed like that.  Makeup is makeup.  It's what the artist does with it that counts.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_People always say that but honestly, there's no reason why you can't use Ben Nye or Kryolan for everyday makeup for a "normal" person, just going to work, etc. I don't see why end consumers should have to settle with less pigmented eyeshadows just because they're not being used in a professional setting? Both lines make a huge variety of products, everything from special fx gels and latex to fake blood, to normal foundations, lipsticks and eyeshadows. They aren't a highly commercialized line, they don't invest tons of money on advertising, promotional shoots and retail stores, which is why they are able to keep the cost down. They deliver fantastic products at bargain prices, which is why many professional MUAs use them. But that doesn't mean they are only suitable to theater - both lines are used extensively in film, TV, and even produce products for other lines. They just aren't as accessible to end consumers which is why they aren't as popular, but I use many Ben Nye matte eyeshadows for everyday wear and they are so inexpensive and just as good as the MAC Matte e/s for example._

 
i've never used ben nye, so i'm not familiar with any of their products.  from what i've heard from a girl that i use to work with (she performs on stage), i thought they just made theatre makeup.  the stage makeup that i used in a stage makeup course i took in college was more pigmented than most of the makeup i own.  i would assume "stage makeup" would be more pigmented than anything that could be bought at a drug/department store.  

don't get me wrong, i don't think people should have to settle for less pigmented products for everyday use, nor do i think that stage makeup should only be used for stage.  i just think that for the setting that its used in, in general, stage makeup would be more pigmented than any other type of makeup, but that it shouldn't be limited to that type of setting alone.

does that make sense?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_well, no matter what products are used, promo pics are enhanced...i.e. photoshopped!  Levels are tweaked, imperfections are cloned out and mistakes are cleaned up! And not just makeup anything!!_

 
So very true!  I think though that companies should at least try an incorporate some of the featured products into the promo ad, however it was obvious to me that this was not the case with Colour Craft.  The eye shadow was just too vibrant.  But Ben Nye, wouldn't have figured that.  What does it say about your products MAC that you won't even use something from the Pro or Permanent lines for an ad? Makes me appreciate my Ben Nye more now.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_*Agreed. I'm not impressed with these promo images. It was clearly not created by anything from this collection- I could have told you that the first time I saw it- but the fact that they couldn't pull it off with their own products, which are touted for stage, print, etc, that is a little disappointing. *

As a consumer, I love MAC, and I am satisfied with the results it gives me. As an artist, I can also say that I think MAC's product is satisfactory. Which is why I don't understand why they didn't take pride in their own brand and use it on this shoot._

 
Exactly!  It's obvious that none of those eye shadows on the model were eye shadows on the display.  A color blind person could see that.  But a Ben Nye palette?  I'd be embarrassed.  Now is it, or is it not true that MAC MA's must wear MAC products at work?  Wouldn't/shouldn't this be the case for promo ads, even if the rule is broken by some "rouge" MA, wouldn't you think that would be policy?


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 26, 2009)

I've been lusting after that Ben Nye palette since seeing it at the UK IMATS but damn it's expensive!


----------



## User38 (Jul 26, 2009)

I have been around long enough to know that on many shoots and shows, the actual product line is not used due to pigmentation, lighting preferences, artistic direction, etc. etc. ... however, I do agree that the latest MAC collections have been sadly lacking in quality and thus make up for this by packaging and gimmicks.  I want the OLD MAC back!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is the MA's breakdown per Temptalia

MAC Colour Craft Collection - Backstage at the Photoshoot
*MAC Cosmetics Colour Craft Collection - Backstage at the Photoshoot*

_Remember a few weeks ago when we were all wondering just how on earth MAC came up with the makeup used in this look? _
*Time for an Update!*

Last week, we came across some behind-the-scenes photos from the Colour Craft photoshoot, and one of the photos showed a Ben Nye palette. After talking with MAC HQ, *the Director of Makeup Artistry, Bianca Alexander, walked us through what was used for the photoshoot. *
*Here’s the breakdown she gave us:*

Use Brush 222 to highlight under the left brow with _Passionate Eye Shadow_. 
Blend _Bitter Eye Shadow_ through the inner and center of eyelid with Brush 252. 
Use _Smolder Eye Kohl _to intensify the waterline, and follow with _Rapidblack Penultimate Eye Liner_ on both upper and lower lashline. 
Use Brush 219 to blend _Passionate Eye Shadow_ under lower lashline, diffusing the line outward for an airbrushed effect. 
Begin design on the left eye by using Brush 242 to shade a circle of _Natural Flare Mineralize Eye Shadow _at the browbone. 
Switch to Brush 219 to shade a circle of _Fashion Patch Mineralize Eye Shadow_ at the temple. 
Switch to a clean Brush 242 to shade a circle of _Fashion Patch Mineralize Eye Shadow_ on the eyelid. 
Follow by using _Rapidblack Penultimate Eye Liner_ to outline all circle shapes with a delicate black line. 
Begin design on the right eye by using Brush 219 to shade a circle of P_assionate Eye Shadow _at the browbone. 
Use Brush 242 to shade a circle at the temple with_ Natural Flare Mineralize Eye Shadow_. 
Switch to the previous Brush 242 used to apply _Fashion Patch Mineralize Eye Shadow _on the left eye, and shade a circle at the crease to complete the right eye. 
Follow by using _Rapidblack Penultimate Eye Liner_ to outline all circle shapes on the right eye with a delicate black line. 
Apply a generous coat of _Zoomblack Zoom Lash Mascara_ on both upper and lower lashes. 
Hydrate and refine lips with an application of _Prep + Prime Lip_ with Brush 311. 
Use _Beet Lip Pencil _to define lips before shading Lipstick in _Trimming Talk _along the outer edge with Brush 316. 
Highlight the center of the lip with Lipglass in _Miss Marble_ and _Girlish Romp Mineralize Eye Shadow_. 
*The ever-talented artist Linn recreated the Colour Craft face chart using the products suggested, and she achieved:*


----------



## plasticLVR (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I thought the promo shots were horrible - actually, most of MAC's recent promo shots have been awful. I've seen better makeup from amateurs online. This latest BN fraud is just another proof that MAC is going downhill - and not just slightly, but a nosedive._

 
 I agree!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Say one was shopping for a car....she's looking for a bentley and she see's an ad for a dealership that claims to have bentleys but .. the closet thing to a Bentley they carry  is a Chrysler 300.  Now, I'm not claiming one is better than the other for I have not tried Ben nye but it's plain and simple....FALSE ADVERTISEMENT


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Jul 30, 2009)

_*oo bad the artist is straight out lying.  Some of the items they are claiming to have used for the look don't even look anything similar to the actual colors in the look.  Hell, look at the lid color which is a very pigmented matte green color, and they lie and say they used Fresh Green Mix???  Then the matte orange color they claim is Natural Flare??  I didn't care much about this until the artists decided to lie...I absolutely HATE liars.*_


----------



## aziajs (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah....I am one who believes that the products in the actual collection should be used but if not then certainly products from the line, not another line.  And the thing is THERE IS NO WAY that MAC is going to say, "Ummm...yeah.  We totally used Ben Nye for the shoot."  I don't care how many times they reiterate that MAC was used. They are going to give you a list of the MAC products that you can use to re-create the look.  Those products may very well get you the look but were they the products that were really used?  I could throw on NARS Mediteranee and when I'm asked about it tell people that it's Firespot.  Yeah, you can get a similar look but the fact is that's not what I used.  It's just like when you go to the counter.  The MAC MUAs often times (*not all the time* - so let's not go there) are not wearing the products they claim to be wearing but they have to tell you that it's a MAC product from whatever collection they are promoting at the moment.  I do know this, the person who shot that Ben Nye palette backstage and the person who posted it might be out of a job.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 30, 2009)

well the post that tish posted up taken from another site has a picture where the lady has re-created the lkook using the suggested products and i think it looks really similar to the promo. take away the fact that the promo has been edited i now think that yes they were the products used.


----------



## naijapretty (Jul 30, 2009)

They used the Ben Nye as the base, then layered MAC eyeshadows over them. I tried it and it gave the same colour and pigmentation as the backstage promo pics, with no shimmer showing through e.g layer MAC electric eel e/s over the BN lumiere blue eyeshadow.
This isn't that big a deal, almost everyone does this (Bare Escentuals I hear is the gold standard) though they should have at least matched the products to the promo pics (they could have used the C promo pics for later and gone with a more nude, shimmery look that would look like the collection's products). My complaint with MAC is that there are too many collections and the quality for their collections isn't good.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 30, 2009)

I guess I just honestly don't care...I buy what I like from all lines regardless of what their promo or ad pictures look like. And yes a lot of the MAC MA's as well as other MA's wear other brands and they are told to only wear the company brand they represent so they have to lie basically...But My MA always tells me when it is something else....and again it really doesn't matter personally to me because I buy what I like...Not based on promos which are made to look better than the actual products anyway...Even with the promos it is still not necessarily gonna look like that on me when I apply it...I think people worry to much about things that really at the end of the day ...who cares....and that is Just my Opionion on it ONLY....You are entitled to care...I just simply think what the hell is the point in worrying about it...Buy what you like from the company you like.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree, its just kind of weird to me, If promoting cosmetics they should be the cosmetics you are trying to sell. I think they do this often. Like style warriors you know half what the model was wearing couldnt have been in the collection. She had to have been wearing pro paints for something


----------



## frocher (Jul 30, 2009)

.....


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Yeah....I am one who believes that the products in the actual collection should be used but if not then certainly products from the line, not another line. And the thing is THERE IS NO WAY that MAC is going to say, "Ummm...yeah. We totally used Ben Nye for the shoot." I don't care how many times they reiterate that MAC was used. They are going to give you a list of the MAC products that you can use to re-create the look. Those products may very well get you the look but were they the products that were really used? I could throw on NARS Mediteranee and when I'm asked about it tell people that it's Firespot. Yeah, you can get a similar look but the fact is that's not what I used. It's just like when you go to the counter. The MAC MUAs often times (*not all the time* - so let's not go there) are not wearing the products they claim to be wearing but they have to tell you that it's a MAC product from whatever collection they are promoting at the moment. I do know this, the person who shot that Ben Nye palette backstage and the person who posted it might be out of a job._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I guess I just honestly don't care...I buy what I like from all lines regardless of what their promo or ad pictures look like. And yes a lot of the MAC MA's as well as other MA's wear other brands and they are told to only wear the company brand they represent so they have to lie basically...But My MA always tells me when it is something else....and again it really doesn't matter personally to me because I buy what I like...Not based on promos which are made to look better than the actual products anyway...Even with the promos it is still not necessarily gonna look like that on me when I apply it...I think people worry to much about things that really at the end of the day ...who cares....and that is Just my Opionion on it ONLY....You are entitled to care...I just simply think what the hell is the point in worrying about it...Buy what you like from the company you like._

 
i must be the only mac artist that actually wears only mac at work (and play)!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am sure you are not the only one....But a few I know do incorporate other makeups they have into their looks...like Nars Blushes etc....MUFE foundation...But 95% of their mu is MAC


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 24, 2009)

^The only non MAC item I have been wearing since the beginning of the summer is the slights bits of Bare Escentuals powder into my Mineralize Powder. Personally, I wouldn't work for MAC or wear MAC if I didn't love it. I don't BS my customers that's why my sales are highest or among the highest at all times at my counter. I don't wear NARS and say it's MAC, etc. Lol! Whoever does that really shouldn't work for the company. It's not a job, it's a lifestyle, and I for one live and breathe MAC everyday of my life. Even though Colour Craft definitely doesn't look like the collection it's promoting, at least it grabs attention. Think of all the other previous visuals that didn't showcase the collection! Balloonacy and Of Beauty come to mind, but those aren't the only ones. You can't just let the visual sell the makeup. Go to your favorite MAC artist and see what they have to say.

All of this professional vs. consumer vs. whatever cosmetic talk reminds me of when I went to Update. For Fall Update, Pro NYC was having a model casting call. In the studio section of the store they were doing test shots (or maybe even visual pix? I have no idea!) but there was a model with a completely navy face. Think like bright navy like Auto-De-Blu. She looked amazing. Whoever thinks that MAC doesn't have enough range for professional results doesn't know. I know the artist that did this chick's makeup and all he uses is MAC. It's really late and I'm sure my sentances are less than eloquent but think before you bash MAC. MAC is for everyone. The soccer mom, the teenager, the grandmother, the artist, the actor. For everyone. Just because some products are sheer doesn't mean ALL of them are.

Edit: I'm SO sorry for bumping this! I didn't realize the latest posts were so old!


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_^I think they do this often for every product.  I heard they use elmer's glue for the milk in cereal ads, it photographs better.  Sadly, I expect a little deception from makeup ads.  For instance all the mascara ads where the women are wearing about 5 pairs of false eyelashes and then they computer enhance the image._

 

Man, that grinds my gears like you wouldn't believe! I'm so glad that now they have to say it's shot with lash inserts even though that is of limited help because if the mascara is crap they can get really big lashes and still make it work.  It's odd that the mascara that looked weakest in the ads isthe one that works best on me, good old Colossal.

I never thought they would do that stuff for food...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it reminds me of that Simpsons episode when they were filming something and Bart asked why the guy was painting spots on a horse and he said they made better cows and if they wanted a horse they would tape dogs together..OH THE DECEPTION!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_...... ....Simpsons episode when they were filming something and Bart asked why the guy was painting spots on a horse and he said they made better cows and if they wanted a horse they would tape dogs together..OH THE DECEPTION!_

 

That is hilarious!


----------

